# Travel to Alicante Airport



## morleywilliams (Aug 24, 2011)

We are going to the Almafra campsite in February to join a CCC rally and will want to travel to Alicante Airport to meet our daughter who is coming to join us for a week, does anybody know whether it would be better to travel to the airport by bus, rail, or maybe hire a car.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't help with public transport or hire car. I frequently drop off and collect visitors in our van, if you want to do that. Just follow the signs to arrivals and you can park for a few minutes no problem. I don't go in till the person I am collecting rings me to tell me they are there, Alan.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Benidorm? If so there are plenty of buses. There is a special cheap bus which stops outside the Villasol campsite and there is also a bus that can be booked through Round Town news on the Rincon. Otherwise there is a public transport bus service.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

If you go to Albir there are lots of agent's that do airport transfer's, my daughter came last year when we stayed at Cap Blanch. Think about e30 depending on people one way they do return but haggle on that price and you usually get a reduction.

Phil


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Car hire if you can get a deal is best, especially if you are going there and back.. HOWEVER be very careful on how they do the fuel, many charge a full tank as a minimum.. !! Shop around...

Taxi.. A fortune.. maybe €120 min on a return.

There is an airportbus that runs every hour from ave Europe and the main bus station in Benidorm €8.. To get to ave Europe from Almafra you need no 10 bus into town and get off by Belroy hotel.

The Train runs from just outside Almafra into the port at Alicante BUT then you need a taxi or walk to bus station and then a bus to airport...
Not an easy option.....

My suggestion is just get your Daughter to book coach transfer at travel republic, very cheap.. We often pay about €7 RETURN.. Then meet her off the coach, they should drop off at campsite....


----------



## morleywilliams (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, very helpful
Morley


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*airport*

we have just arrived back at Almafra after spending a cpl of weeks back in the uk we use the shuttle at a cost of 6 euros one way takes you to the site

mick


----------



## morleywilliams (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Mick, sounds good.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

1. Round the Town buses will collect from Almafra.

2. Go into the indoor market and see Scott at the Apple rental store opp Andy telephone shop. He can arrange car hire from €15 per day all in with NO extras or an airport bus, which will pick you up from the campsite.

3. We use the Alsa bus runs every hour and is €9 return.

No 10 bus from site and get off at the Belroy, which is one stop til it terminates. Go up the hill and the Alsa off is on your right.


We are in Almafra atm and done the trip three times in 6 weeks so far.


----------

